# Crufts 2019, Anyone Watching?



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

I watch it every year! 
There's shows displays and demo all day in the main area and halls and over 500 stalls. its a dream, i didn't go this year but will be there next year!
the PBGV is stunning he's my favourite so far.
I love the goldens display, wish my golden was that calm lol.
looked at results and noticed my girls sire got a 2nd and grand dam a 1st place! in poodle classes today, so proud! 

hopefully one of the poodles will win! :happy: GO POODLES!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Attending Crufts is on my bucket list. It’s the world dog show. Those are fantastic bragging rights of your poodle’s heritage, Vee. Wow! Luther, the Irish Water Spaniel won my heart. I read Dave the Boxer had the crowd’s vote.


----------

